# 3 week update...



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I bombed my first week due to various newbie mistakes. Second week from what I can tell I had all 5's under last 1 day and 7 days. Third week again all 5's under last 1 day and 7 days. So why hasn't my overall rating changed? I'm now a 3.75. 

Should I just quit while I'm ahead?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> I bombed my first week due to various newbie mistakes. Second week from what I can tell I had all 5's under last 1 day and 7 days. Third week again all 5's under last 1 day and 7 days. So why hasn't my overall rating changed? I'm now a 3.75.
> 
> Should I just quit while I'm ahead?


One problem in trying to figure the ratings out is that you cannot tell how many people actually rated you. It would be that your 1 and 7 day windows actually only represent one passenger giving you a 5. If they send you a weekly summary in your area, there might be more information about how many riders actually rated you.

I would try to think if there is anything obvious that you think you may be doing wrong. Do you talk too much? Is your car clean? Do you have the radio on when the passengers are in the car, and if so could they be objecting to your choice of content? .....

Otherwise, just keep driving and do the best you can. You can try to avoid driving near the bar closings to avoid drunk passengers. Hopefully, your average will increase.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Thank you Oc_DriverX. I think I'm ok with all of your suggestions. I observe if they want to talk or not and go along with them, my car is clean and fresh, I have the radio on volume 3 or 4 unless they're in a conference call and I turn the radio off. I haven't had the guts to try the late night drunk times yet. 

I just noticed a 5 rating come through as I type this. I'm done driving for today and tomorrow is a new day. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> Thank you Oc_DriverX. I think I'm ok with all of your suggestions. I observe if they want to talk or not and go along with them, my car is clean and fresh, I have the radio on volume 3 or 4 unless they're in a conference call and I turn the radio off. I haven't had the guts to try the late night drunk times yet.
> 
> I just noticed a 5 rating come through as I type this. I'm done driving for today and tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Thanks again!


dont sweat it for now
pax will rate you 3 or 4 regardless of you getting them there in a safe,prompt,and respectable manner
however of course Uber determines your jobs based on the number of stars you get
just do your best
if you live in an area where pax are clueless about the rating systems (giving you 4 stars which is acceptable for everyboy accept Uber) then theres nothing you can do about it besides giving the pax $$ tips...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

my advice , the more rides in the beginning the better to build up a ton of rated rides.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Drive during the day for awhile. With your rating that low, you must be doing alot of surge fares.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

My first day was something I'd like to forget. But since then from what I can tell I'm getting all 5's and now over 4.3 rating. Shouldn't take me too long to get to an acceptable rating. I haven't done any surges yet..don't need any pissy pax mad about something I can't control while I'm trying to increase my rating. I dropped some pax off at the bars last weekend and they asked me to come back and get them afterward but I didn't. They were already drunk leaving their house imagine after the bar. I might have the guts to deal with the drunks next weekend.


----------

